# Can anyone recommend a good starter set?



## rahjiggah

sorry for the n00blet question...

thanx all...

edit: sorry for premature post...went to beginners q&a


----------



## smokey

The best advice I can give you is go with a quality set to begin with. I started cheap and it's just not worth it 

Consider the size layout you'll be working with and get the largest radius turns you can... the sight of your trains going around a large, gradual bend as aposed to a sharp, tight bend is just unreal. They look soooooooooooooooooooo much better on larger radius.

And get a few quality books to read and learn from some veterens :thumbsup: 

Best of luck :thumbsup:


----------



## rahjiggah

thanx smokey!

ok im gonna check out some books...there was some weird kit that i saw for sale around Toronto (where I live) by life-like? is that company any good? otherwise I thought I would just start by buying a loco and some cars and track and make my own beginners kit? was kinna interested in euro style...


----------



## Lownen

Here's a list of good starters, but they are all American prototypes:

http://modeltrains.about.com/od/modelrailroadtrains/tp/Top-Model-Railroad-Sets.htm

In N scale I'd really recommend the Kato sets.

For European prototypes you might take a look at these dealers who specialize in European prototypes:

http://www.reynaulds.com/
http://modeltrains.about.com/od/modelrailroadtrains/tp/Top-Model-Railroad-Sets.htm
http://www.eurorailhobbies.com/

Best!


----------



## rahjiggah

thanx for the reply!
ya I think given how expensive/hard to get the euro stuff is im partial to the north american lines...and I just saw the Athearn Ontario Northlands diesel loco and remember always wanting one of those as a train set. I was thinking maybe bypass the starter kit unless i can get a Kato one and buy stuff separate? like just figure a layout...buy track and loco and a few cars...start off small...but not constricted by kit small?


----------



## Boston&Maine

It is entirely up to you Rahjiggah on whether or not you want to buy a starter set... In my opinion, it can be a good way to get the basic stuff for cheap... For example, the O scale starter set I bought MSRPs for $330, and I probably got it for less too... If I were to have bought everything separately:


Locomotive - $230
Box Car - ~$30
Gondola - ~$30
Caboose - $50
Transformer - $100
Curves - $32
Straights - $16
That totals almost $500 which is way over what the starter set cost me... I just figured I would put this up for you to see... Now all this means nothing though if no starter set interest you, LOL... The biggest thing though, like Smokey said, do not buy anything you will regret


----------



## rahjiggah

he he he yup was checkin that out...think ill just check a starter kit but somethin a little higher end...glad i didnt cheap out and get what the local hobby shop suggested before I checked here...im gonna save a bit and get something i can build up.

thanx for all the suggestions guys...


----------



## Boston&Maine

Sounds like a plan... When you do buy it and get everything set up, you have to make sure that you get some pictures up here if you are able to


----------



## rahjiggah

ya man mos definitely B and M!

:thumbsup:


----------



## tdlredwood

Hi! I am Ted from the Philippines. I used to own a model train set when i was a little kid about 20 years ago. I think it was an HO set. However, my mother over-stored it as I could not find it anymore. Recently, i came across a used Roco N-scale starter set. Now, i wanna expand the set and build a complete layout. I would like to buy more tracks, box cars and locomotives. My question is, are all N-scale tracks compatible with the other brands? Will any N-scale locomotive work on any brand of track?


----------



## Boston&Maine

tdlredwood said:


> My question is, are all N-scale tracks compatible with the other brands? Will any N-scale locomotive work on any brand of track?


Well, I am assuming that N scale is just like other scales... As far as I know, track from different manufacturers will not be able to fit together, so you need to decide on which track you want... Yes, any locomotive will work on any brand of track


----------



## tdlredwood

Will the different brand of locomotive work on the same power pack/speed controller?


----------



## Lownen

Yes, DC power packs are compatible. Today however, there are new computer controlled locomotives known as DCC. DCC locomotives will work with DC power packs but as they don't start running until DC rail power reaches 6 volts (enough for the computer to start running and decide that it's digital control signal is absent), the range of control under DC is limited. DCC command stations will allow full control of DCC locomotives. The real advantage of DCC is that it allows you to control more than one locomotive at a time independently of each othere. Some DCC command stations will allow you to run one DC locomotive along with your DCC ones, but DC locomotoves run very poorly under DCC and it's not recommended to do so.


----------



## 2-6-0 steam

*starting layout*

 i think for some beginners like me, they should( if the have under 3 locos working)just build a small oval because its easy to expand ,cheap and it doesint take up much space but im a:newbie::newbie: so i dont know much


----------



## Dr. Foosball

So, I bought a Bachmann 0-6-0 set today. I have been thinking about this for about a month and finally bit the bullet when the set went on a 40% discount this weekend. I think I have read on here that people don't seem to like Bachmann products, but I am looking forward to getting started (this is my first train, ever).


----------

